# My Main Project, pic heavy



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Still working on the angoras. Some of the outcrossed mice, still need a lot of work to get the coats back to where they were.

Current Herd Bucks

















































Does, all ages some young/unweaned, some already bred.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the 2nd to last pic of the does. The one on the right has a darling expression. It looks like she just got a whiff of something she didn't want to! Good heads. Once you get the coats back more, they will be even more noticeably butch.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

TY, that little girl is one of my favorites, she's still very young but actually has some nice density considering her sire is standard coated. Hopefully when I get to a point that I'm breeding more angoraxangora the coats will actually start getting longer again[it worked that way last time, lol]. Until then I'll be happy so long as they keep the density and uniformity of length. Last go round I focused so much on length most had miserable density and were very uneven.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

You'll get there!

I just weaned SM Monticello's first litter. At 4 weeks old, they don't look like much yet. They are just little whisps of fur! Hopefully, I will get piccies of them tonight so I can show you. He has a new lady in QT as well! Once she's cleared to enter the mousery, I have higher hopes for those two! :lol:


----------

